# Alla Italia. Belgium - September 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Oct 8, 2015)

*History:*
Alla Italia was a health spa resort for the wealthy residents of an affluent town in Belgium. The building contains a stunning entrance hall with amazing ornate painted ceiling and marble columns, all in a classical Italian style. The facility is now closed, and ready for renovation.

*Explore:*
After a rather busy morning visiting some lovely locations, this was another one i was especially excited for. Once gaining access we started shooting, only to turn round and see someone with their face pressed against the window, camera in hand asking if I could let him in. Clearly another explorer, so I went on the hunt for a window to open and help him in. I opened one, not realising it was 15ft off the ground and told him to wait there whilst i found a lower one.. nah, not this guy. After some spiderman shit up the wall he was standing next to me.. a quick handshake & introduction and he was off to shoot in a different area than us. We saw him around a few more times, and soon enough we were on our way to the next location!












]


































As always, thanks for looking!​


----------



## krela (Oct 8, 2015)

Really nice there Mr Squid. Thanks.


----------



## smiler (Oct 8, 2015)

Beautiful Building, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## antonymes (Oct 8, 2015)

Fantastic location, but more than that really well captured. Lovely shots sir!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 9, 2015)

Really like this place. And you got some great shots. Nice one


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2015)

Fab pix there. WHAT a ceiling that is.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2015)

Brilliant, just brilliant. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 11, 2015)

What stunning ceilings in fact it's beautiful house.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 11, 2015)

Those ceilings &#55357;&#56845;


----------

